# Luke Sandoe passed away



## The Tater (May 7, 2020)

That’s sad news. 


https://generationiron.com/luke-sandoe-passed-away/


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

Very sad.

Second high profile Redcon1 athlete to pass in recent memory.

Anybody still think bodybuilding healthy?


----------



## brock8282 (May 7, 2020)

This one hurts. Watched every piece of content put out with him in it, whether it was his own youtube channel, bodybuilding and bollocks, redcon1 videos, or random interviews he did. There was no one else in bodybuilding i followed and cheered for like him. Couldnt wait to see him win the Olympia someday.


----------



## brock8282 (May 7, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Very sad.
> 
> Second high profile Redcon1 athlete to pass in recent memory.
> 
> Anybody still think bodybuilding healthy?



not trying to be a dick but its pretty insensitive to instantly blame his death on bodybuilding when it was suicide. He was dealing with mental demons his whole life.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> not trying to be a dick but its pretty insensitive to instantly blame his death on bodybuilding when it was suicide. He was dealing with mental demons his whole life.



Please share whatever info you have.  I'm just going based off of what I heard which was an unexpected and sudden passing.  I have heard nothing mentioned about suicide, but maybe that is the case.

Sounds like you may have more info than I do, so please share.


----------



## CJ (May 7, 2020)

This sucks. I was a big fan of the guy. :32 (7):


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> not trying to be a dick but its pretty insensitive to instantly blame his death on bodybuilding when it was suicide. He was dealing with mental demons his whole life.



Also, for reference, any time a high profile bodybuilder dies I immediately think drug abuse because more often than not it is complications due to drug use.  That coupled with "sudden and unexpected" makes me think cardiac event.  Never in a million years would I have considered suicide.

My comment about bodybuilding being safe was meant for those who still continue to trick themselves into thinking the sport is safe and that drug abuse is safe.


----------



## BRICKS (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, as far as I know, no details of his death or cause of death have been released.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> This sucks. I was a big fan of the guy. :32 (7):



Same.  Loved his videos.


----------



## 2CentsWorth (May 7, 2020)

Damn... so sad. #RIP


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

The only thing I can find about Luke Sandoe and suicide are a couple random comments on 4chan.  Once again, not saying it's not suicide, just nothing definitive.  There are certainly a lot of bodybuilders and fitness personas who suffer from mental health issues.  Some genetic, some exacerbated by PEDs.

If anyone finds any additional info, please feel free to post.


----------



## simplesteve (May 7, 2020)

Wasn't expecting to read this today.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 7, 2020)

So young... Damn!


----------



## brock8282 (May 7, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Please share whatever info you have.  I'm just going based off of what I heard which was an unexpected and sudden passing.  I have heard nothing mentioned about suicide, but maybe that is the case.
> 
> Sounds like you may have more info than I do, so please share.



i guess its not certain yet, nicks strength and power just made it sound that way. Your comment just rubbed me the wrong way. I think anyone actually into bodybuilding knows it is not healthy, we all just do the best we can to weigh risks/rewards.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i guess its not certain yet, nicks strength and power just made it sound that way. Your comment just rubbed me the wrong way. I think anyone actually into bodybuilding knows it is not healthy, we all just do the best we can to weigh risks/rewards.



I can understand that.  You'd be shocked at how many people there are on here who take bodybuilding/powerlifting seriously but will argue away any detriments to using PEDs.

My comment deals directly with those members.  I've been modding here for the last 8 years and some of the stuff and excuses people say/make will blow your mind.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

Additionally, Nick's Strength and Power would likely have more information than most considering their involvement in the community and well as personal relationship with those around Luke/Luke himself, so you may indeed be correct.


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

Well, at this point who the **** knows.  Aaron Singerman is saying it wasn't suicide in his responses to people online.

I'm done with any speculation at this point as there's not point.  The bottom line is this is incredibly sad either which way and he will be missed by many.  I feel for his friends and family and want no further part in adding to any speculation.  

Hug your family regardless.  Time is short.


----------



## SFGiants (May 7, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Also, for reference, any time a high profile bodybuilder dies I immediately think drug abuse because more often than not it is complications due to drug use.  That coupled with "sudden and unexpected" makes me think cardiac event.  Never in a million years would I have considered suicide.
> 
> My comment about bodybuilding being safe was meant for those who still continue to trick themselves into thinking the sport is safe and that drug abuse is safe.



The use of steroids can lead to mental demons also!

Chris Benoit went apeshits!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

I also followed Luke and all his content, never missed a Bodybuilding and Bollaks podcast. 
the most recent one a few days ago he seemed his usual self, also I believe him that he uses minimal peds.
he has a lot going for him, new girlfriend, redcon contract, just finished setting up his home gym.
don't see him committing suicide. 
also he's not a recreational drug user minus a little weed.
very very sad news, he was a good guy with a lot of potential.
shit.


----------



## Boogieman (May 7, 2020)

Dammit, this is depressing to say the least.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> The use of steroids can lead to mental demons also!
> 
> Chris Benoit went apeshits!



Chris Benoit suffered from severe depression after his best friend Eddie Guerrero passed away.


----------



## SFGiants (May 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Chris Benoit suffered from severe depression after his best friend Eddie Guerrero passed away.



I had a discussion with both in the 80's and just Eddie before he died about this!

It was not just about Eddie and more about Chris!

Nobody knew of them when I 1st meet them, they were not yet with the US scene.

Can blame it on headbutts, Eddie's death but truth is it was on Chris!


----------



## SFGiants (May 7, 2020)

Sorry, don't wanna disrespect this thread and the purpose of it I just get bent out of shape about Benoit because I personally know somethings, more then most you would think I would.

I used him as a real true example of how steroids can enhance the fuk in our minds, try tren anyone?

My response was to help with both Brock and Spongy on how it could be both!


----------



## Deadhead (May 7, 2020)

It is depressing .. I'm a big fan of his... I feel for his kids..
 It must have been a dark place to leave them like that.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

R.I.P
2019 Arnold Classic posing routine;


----------



## tinymk (May 7, 2020)

Strong man, sad day for everyone


----------



## Spongy (May 7, 2020)

I don't really trust Generation Iron tbh, but they're saying it was suicide...

https://generationiron.com/luke-sandoe-cause-death/


----------



## Beserker (May 7, 2020)

However it happened, may he Rest Ripped In Peace.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2020)

Spongy said:


> I don't really trust Generation Iron tbh, but they're saying it was suicide...
> 
> https://generationiron.com/luke-sandoe-cause-death/



well I dont think Flex would post speculation.
this is mind blowing, he seemed like such a happy guy, so much going for him.
goes to show you never really know what's going on in someone's private life.
very very sad to hear this.


----------



## bvs (May 8, 2020)

Looks like it was suicide, so sad, he had a bright future in bodybuilding


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

Suicide

https://generationiron.com/luke-sandoe-cause-death/

Nevermind. Didn't see the link to this above.

Maybe I am insensitive but suicide makes this worse. Nothing is worth taking your own life and I just can't feel bad for him if this is the case.

Regardless, it is a sad day in bodybuilding for sure.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 8, 2020)

National Suicide Prevention Helpline
1-800-273-8255


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Suicide
> 
> https://generationiron.com/luke-sandoe-cause-death/
> 
> ...



Agreed, makes it harder on others!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Agreed, makes it harder on others!


 That is what I meant. Its selfish and now his family will suffer along with his loyal fans.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> That is what I meant. Its selfish and now his family will suffer along with his loyal fans.



hes a strong stand up man i am very shocked he went out with the weakest move a man can make. this doesn't add up. crazy ex murder cover-up?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

very nice video put out by Redcon1.
I appreciate my brothers here and the the wife I have that's got me through some tough times.
a man asks for help when he needs it, remember that.


----------



## RISE (May 8, 2020)

Goddamn this sucks.  Didnt know much about him but am a big fan of his physique.


----------



## RISE (May 8, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Sorry, don't wanna disrespect this thread and the purpose of it I just get bent out of shape about Benoit because I personally know somethings, more then most you would think I would.
> 
> I used him as a real true example of how steroids can enhance the fuk in our minds, try tren anyone?
> 
> My response was to help with both Brock and Spongy on how it could be both!



I think it would have much more to do with CTE than anything.  I'm sure theres many here, more than likely even you, who have tried or been on tren for years and would never even imagine killing their whole family and then themselves.


----------



## RISE (May 8, 2020)

I guess his depression had been going on long before he even picked up a weight. 

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_54ByJHSbe/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## andy (May 8, 2020)

so ,so ,so young... this is so sad. guy's 2 years younger than me... jesus


----------



## andy (May 8, 2020)

like Nick said on his channel "this year is shit"  lol(sadpanda)


----------



## bigdog (May 8, 2020)

sad news! he was a great guy!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

RISE said:


> I guess his depression had been going on long before he even picked up a weight.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B_54ByJHSbe/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



Everyone has a story when someone dies. Same happened when Kobe died. I remember Macc Truck, the asshat who fought Rich Piana made a video about what good friends he was with Rich and tried to tell people about Rich and his "demons" after he died. 

Its all for the views brutha. People using death for fame. Sad really...

These guys need to let the man go and move on IMO


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Everyone has a story when someone dies. Same happened when Kobe died. I remember Macc Truck, the asshat who fought Rich Piana made a video about what good friends he was with Rich and tried to tell people about Rich and his "demons" after he died.
> 
> Its all for the views brutha. People using death for fame. Sad really...
> 
> These guys need to let the man go and move on IMO



Ben Chow was a close friend and training partner of Luke's, i highly doubt he gives a shit about views right now or is trying to capitalize on the situation.
Mac Truck is a weasel.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 9, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> This one hurts. Watched every piece of content put out with him in it, whether it was his own youtube channel, bodybuilding and bollocks, redcon1 videos, or random interviews he did. There was no one else in bodybuilding i followed and cheered for like him. Couldnt wait to see him win the Olympia someday.



I'm the same way, follow everything he did, very funny, humble kid. depression and suicide is up big-time since this pandemic thing (troubled people locked alone w/ dark thoughts is not good).  I feel for his loved ones, he will be missed...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

on a good note, Fouad and Ben set up a go fund me for his children and last I checked had gotten about $50,000 out of the $60,000 goal in less than a day.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 9, 2020)

R.I.P. 
Luke!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2020)

wish the man would've sought help.


----------

